

Freelance job as a team - fnumber

Some friends and I got together and want to start working as a freelance team. We have been working mostly on web enterprise projects for other companies as employees (for about 10 years), each one of us has a lot of experience on software projects but as a team we don't have much experience getting new projects. Could you give us some advice on how we could promote ourselves, how to take advantage of our experience even if we don't have a portfolio as a team? and/or how could we look for new projects?
======
natemcguireatx
1) Use your network. Each one of you has valuable connections from your time
as employees. That's where you start. 2) Plug yourself into the entrepreneur
ecosystem where you are. Regardless of where you live, there are small
business people hustling and making it happen. Easy places to start -
coworking spaces, creative communities, incubator / accelerator type places,
and of course coffee shops.

Once you understand the ecosystem the community will help you solve all of
those problems. You'll probably need to either have personal portfolios or
come up with something together, depending on your experience - at the very
least have resumes for everyone.

@natemcguire

------
agaviria
Establish a niche and build your network through various streams of mass
communications such as related blogs, linked-in, etc.

The best connotation for a freelancer is the advantage of reduced overhead
costs as oppose to a large firm. Market your team as effective, reliable and
relatively low cost solution provider, without the high sticker price.

An idea would be to provide a site where you can showcase the primary skills
of each team member with a small bio. This way the end user can visualize the
strongest asset of every individual. Perhaps create a single application which
you all can input cohesively in order to illustrate the bigger picture.

